# Diacetyl



## NecroticAngel (29/6/20)

Hey guys  

SO I tried a new flavoring I got from my hubby (chef) and its so good.... anyway the company that makes that flavoring doesn't advertise as flavourants from ejuice, so I wrote to them on Facebook Im like you guys are missing out on a market here the stuff is great, they said no they dont market as one or two of their flavors cause popcorn lung. (so of course I assume diacetyl) 

Nice of them to tell me, but the couldn't tell me which, anyway, point is Ive mixed up nearly 50ml of this juice it only contains 1.2ml of their juice, can I safely just vape the rest of this bottle and not then use the flavors again? The flavorings of theirs is just under 3% of the mix.

I wouldnt ask except I used up the last of my nicotine on it hehehehe so thought someone here would know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/6/20)

I "think" it will only cause damage with long time use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> SO I tried a new flavoring I got from my hubby (chef) and its so good.... anyway the company that makes that flavoring doesn't advertise as flavourants from ejuice, so I wrote to them on Facebook Im like you guys are missing out on a market here the stuff is great, they said no they dont market as one or two of their flavors cause popcorn lung. (so of course I assume diacetyl)
> 
> ...



There are a couple of flavors out there that still contain Diacetyl that is used for e-juice, you didn’t specify the manufacturer of the concentrate so can’t determine whether it’s a known supplier, and in some cases this gives you a better flavor profile as those that don’t. 

Most flavoring used is food grade, hence if you got it from hubby may even be the same/similar to what you could get in the diy market. Not being an expert, but looking at other sources over time the amount that you would have to vape to give you the so called “ popcorn lung” is astronomical, but I suppose the base can also have an influence on safety. Vaping is as we all know not 100% safe, but much so more than smoking, so I’ll take my chances with vaping over smoking any day, because of the reduced risk and as a safer alternative.

Maybe one of the diy and commercial guru’s can give a better insight here as to how safe it would be deemed to be, @method1 , @Rude Rudi , @RichJB , @YeOldeOke . Imho it would be better to stick with a known commercial flavoring used extensively for diy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## takatatak (29/6/20)

Obliterative bronchiolitis

*Inhalants*
_There are many industrial inhalants that are known to cause various types of bronchiolitis, including obliterative bronchiolitis.

Industrial workers who have presented with bronchiolitis:_

_nylon-flock workers_
_workers who spray prints onto textiles with polyamide-amine dyes_
_battery workers who are exposed to thionyl chloride fumes_
_workers at plants that use or manufacture flavorings such as diacetyl_
_Diacetyl is a chemical used to produce the artificial butter flavoring in many foods such as candy and microwave popcorn and occurring naturally in wines. This first came to public attention when eight former employees of the Gilster-Mary Lee popcorn plant in Jasper, Missouri developed obliterative bronchiolitis. Due to this event, obliterative bronchiolitis began to be referred to in the popular media as "popcorn lung" or "popcorn workers lung". It is also referred to as "flavorings-related lung disease".
_
*E-cigarettes*
_The American Lung Association lists flavored e-cigarettes as a risk in 2016. Health Canada has, however seen no cases as of 2019. Public Health England writes that the association has come about as "some flavourings used in e-liquids to provide a buttery flavour contain the chemical diacetyl... however, diacetyl is banned as an ingredient from e-cigarettes and e-liquids in the UK."_

It's probably advisable to avoid it where possible but you're most likely already using other ingredients that contain DAAP in some form or another.

This disease was literally attributed to workers that worked in a popcorn factory.

_Obliterative bronchiolitis is rare in the general population. It, however, affects about 75% of people by ten years following a lung transplant and up to 10% of people who have received a bone marrow transplant from someone else. The condition was first clearly described in 1981. Prior descriptions occurred as early as 1956, with the term "bronchiolitis obliterans" used first by Reynaud in 1835._

I'm not trying to claim that it's safe but it's also been conveniently blown out of proportion by 'health' authorities to further demonise vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> SO I tried a new flavoring I got from my hubby (chef) and its so good.... anyway the company that makes that flavoring doesn't advertise as flavourants from ejuice, so I wrote to them on Facebook Im like you guys are missing out on a market here the stuff is great, they said no they dont market as one or two of their flavors cause popcorn lung. (so of course I assume diacetyl)
> 
> ...


@NecroticAngel You'll be fine finishing the bottle if the diacetyl content is the only issue, just avoid it in future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (29/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> SO I tried a new flavoring I got from my hubby (chef) and its so good.... anyway the company that makes that flavoring doesn't advertise as flavourants from ejuice, so I wrote to them on Facebook Im like you guys are missing out on a market here *the stuff is great*, they said no they dont market as one or two of their flavors cause popcorn lung. (so of course I assume diacetyl)
> 
> ...



Now I'm curious. What flavour(s) are we talking about?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/6/20)

alex1501 said:


> Now I'm curious. What flavour(s) are we talking about?


I dont want to say, as its really not their fault, the do NOT advertise for vape juice  But cuppaccino and toffee is what I used of theirs

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/6/20)

I've read that there is more diacetyl in a single cigarette than there is in a bottle of vape liquid. I've also read that there has never been a reported case of popcorn lung due to smoking. 

But I read these years back during the scares.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I've read that there is more diacetyl in a single cigarette than there is in a bottle of vape liquid. I've also read that there has never been a reported case of popcorn lung due to smoking.
> 
> But I read these years back during the scares.


I also read that aliens abducted 7 cows, also read that Elvis is still alive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (29/6/20)

Elvis is the alien that abducted the 7 cows, everyone on the internet knows that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I also read that aliens abducted 7 cows, also read that Elvis is still alive.



Don't talk kak, you didn't read that... You wrote that in your blog last week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/20)

Stranger said:


> Elvis is the alien that abducted the 7 cows, everyone on the internet knows that.


And he is still alive. He chose to retire in an old age home in Bloem but I won’t disclose the name...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

